# 2008 Orlando Pro Summer League



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Schedule​









*Note:* Game number listed next to 1st team logo means game played that day.​Orlandos Roster









Game Two​








*Game time:* After the 1st game which starts at 3 eastern.
*Home/Away teams:* Orlando's home and Indiana away

Players to watch​









Links:​

Main summer league page http://www.nba.com/magic/news/summerleague.html
Game Schedules http://www.nba.com/magic/news/sl_schedule.html
Rosters of every team http://www.nba.com/magic/news/sl_rosters.html
Click to stream live http://www.nba.com/magic/multimedia/sl_video.html


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

What I'll do is update the first post everyday when we have a game or upcoming game with new stuff. Give me some ideas and I might throw em up there. Maybe someone wants to write a quick pre-game summary and I can add it? Let me know what I can do to make your viewing pleasures enjoy able about the Magic.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

looking good!

Kevin Kruger is on our roster? Eeeek! I hope he sticks in the league.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm actually pumped to watch this today as I was last year to see the Reddick & Gortat show!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

That might be the worst summer league roster I've ever seen...


----------



## pup2plywif (Dec 20, 2005)

why isnt reddick on the summer league team? he needs to be in the summer league to at least show hes worth something. For a guy who averaged like 5 minutes a game last season i would think he would want to play in the summer league.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Updated..... Real disappointed that I'm going to miss the game for the second straight day due to work...


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

pup2plywif said:


> why isnt reddick on the summer league team? he needs to be in the summer league to at least show hes worth something. For a guy who averaged like 5 minutes a game last season i would think he would want to play in the summer league.


Yeah. Red needs a lot of burn.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

silverpaw1786 said:


> That might be the worst summer league roster I've ever seen...


Then you must not have seen Indiana's SL roster.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

C-Lee dropped 26 tonight, albeit in a blowout loss to Durant and OKC......He was quiet for most of the game but in the 4th quarter he just went off. He was attacking and getting to the basket as well as knocking down three's and was really the one bright spot on our team. I know this is only SL, but if tonight was any sign then this guy is definately gonna be a solid player in the league.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is a nice link about Lee's performance and has a video interview inside....good stuff.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orl-mnotes0908jul09,0,6657047.story


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Against the other worst summer league roster, hopefully Lee will dominate. 30 pts I'm hoping!


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

COURTNEY LEE!!! So clutch gives us a 1 point lead with 55 seconds to go!


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

James grabs a monster offensive rebounds and gets fouled and hits both free throws! 3 point game 35 seconds left. Let's get a stop Orlando!


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

What a block by Auggie on Shawne with 28 seconds to go. There you go, good stop Byers with the rebound and gets fouled with 18 seconds to go lets hit these and play D!


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh boy......... Mark Tynsdale fouls Graham on a 3pt play...... Hits two misses the last one and James fumbles the rebound Pacers get ball back Orlando up 81-77.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow hands in face and everything and Shawne Williams hits a 3pt! 81-80. COME ON BOYS!!!!


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

82-80 final score, Orlando pulls one off for Ewing first ever victory as a head coach!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The announcers were really gettin into it and Lee was clutch in the last minute........ Good win for Ewing.


----------



## X Dah Creator (Jun 19, 2008)

30 points for Lee!

"Meanwhile, Courtney Lee showed that not only can he score, but he can rebound as well. With just under six minutes to go in the quarter, Lee soared for a put-back dunk that drew quite a reaction from the crowd at the Orlando Magic's practice facility."

Wish I could have caught that....


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, of course he does this in the one game I miss........:azdaja:


----------

